# Sidewalks



## OverTheHill (Mar 27, 2011)

Looking for some ideas/suggestions on what to use for the construction of sidewalks?

Overthehill
----------

Tom


----------



## xrunner (Jul 29, 2011)

I've seen videos of modellers using water putty for roads and sidewalks, but I haven't tried it yet myself -

http://waterputty.com/


----------



## Xnats (Dec 5, 2010)

Woodland Scenic, Smooth It system is most likely the easiest to custom make. 

or the stick on type from Bar Mills
http://www.modeltrainstuff.com/Bar-Mills-Scale-Model-Works-HO-0682-Sidewalk-Kit-p/bar-0682.htm


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

I've used cardstock in the past, it's very time consuming cutting it all in. I was thinking of trying to pour (plaster or quick drywall mud) my next ones.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

My memory is fuzzy, but I think I recall someone here using sheet-stock of styrene cut into sidewalk squares for a very convincing result. Styrene was sanded and stained (painted?) to look like concrete.

Does anyone remember the details on that? Who / where?

TJ


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

Styrene can be made into sidewalks really easy with a little paint and weathering powders. Just score the lines with an exacto blade and paint/weather. The weathering chalks should settle down into the cracks and highlight them nicely


----------



## Xnats (Dec 5, 2010)

This one TJ?
http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=5129&highlight=sidewalks


----------



## OverTheHill (Mar 27, 2011)

For example lets say your road width will be 20’ (2.75” +/-) and your sidewalk will be 5’-5” wide (.75” +/-). The 1st sheet of styrene which would be the base would need to be 4.25” wide (road width + sidewalk width). 
In order to make the sidewalks you would need to cut a piece that is .75” wide (5’-5”) and cement these to the outside edge of the base (make sence so far). Now for the curbs you could use a piece of half round styrene (would need to be the same thickness as the sidewalk) and cement it to the sidewalk.

Sounds simple to me..what to do think?

Remember the kiss principle...:laugh:


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

tjcruiser said:


> My memory is fuzzy, but I think I recall someone here using sheet-stock of styrene cut into sidewalk squares for a very convincing result. Styrene was sanded and stained (painted?) to look like concrete.
> 
> Does anyone remember the details on that? Who / where?
> 
> TJ


TJ & All,
I bought some sheet styrene that was already scored into HO scale squares at the LHS.
Just complete the score with an Exacto, snap off the piece, cut to length needed. Then paint and weather as desired. Quick, simple, easy, cheap.
Charge!
Bob


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

I would say you got it!
The only thing I would chance is the height of the curbs being as small as they are I would just sand the top edges slightly and do away with the rounded edges.


----------



## OverTheHill (Mar 27, 2011)

raleets said:


> TJ & All,
> I bought some sheet styrene that was already scored into HO scale squares at the LHS.
> Just complete the score with an Exacto, snap off the piece, cut to length needed. Then paint and weather as desired. Quick, simple, easy, cheap.
> Charge!
> Bob


Do you happen to know the thickness?


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Stan,

That was the thread I was thinking of ... Tony Bada-Bing. Nice sidewalks.

Glad to hear the gang concurs with the styrene idea.

TJ


----------



## Massey (Apr 16, 2011)

My plan for the areas I need sidewalks on is to use styrene and scribe the lines in them and sand the surface to give the concrete texture.

Massey


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

OverTheHill said:


> Do you happen to know the thickness?


Yep, I sure do.......the stuff I bought is made by Evergreen Scale Models.
Their item #4518 "SIDEWALK". It is made in 1/2" scribed squares and is .040 thick. According to the scale conversion chart on the back of the package, 
.040 is equal to 3 1/2" in HO guage. That seems about right for a concrete sidewalk, right?
I got two (2) 6"X10" sheets in the package for $5.49. They also offer painting and weathering techniques on the back of the package.
Hope this helps,
Bob


----------



## OverTheHill (Mar 27, 2011)

raleets said:


> Yep, I sure do.......the stuff I bought is made by Evergreen Scale Models.
> Their item #4518 "SIDEWALK". It is made in 1/2" scribed squares and is .040 thick. According to the scale conversion chart on the back of the package,
> .040 is equal to 3 1/2" in HO guage. That seems about right for a concrete sidewalk, right?
> I got two (2) 6"X10" sheets in the package for $5.49. They also offer painting and weathering techniques on the back of the package.
> ...


I need to make a stop at my LHS this weekend to pick up some Polly Scale paint - only 14 bottles, 4 right handed turnout and who knows what else . So I see if he has this in stock and give it a try.
Thanks for the info.
Tom


----------



## Conductorjoe (Dec 1, 2011)

I use the same. Evergreen Styreen tile sheets. Cut them to desired size and then paint them with Polly scale concrete . If you look at the pics of my truck terminal I used same method to make a block wall.


----------



## Steve S (Jan 7, 2012)

One way to simulate the speckled texture of concrete aggregate is lay your styrene sheet on the floor (cover the floor with newspaper first.) Then hold a spray can of brown paint three or four feet above it and give a quick burst. The paint particles will settle onto the styrene giving a speckled look. You can use a couple of shades of brown for the best look. 

Steve S


----------

